# B7 RS4 experiences?



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Am getting tempted by one. I know about carbon build-up and DRC, and been on RS246, but whats people's experiences?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think w7pmc is your man for this


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Afternoon, been on my Stag Do all weekend so have only just regained the ability to read/write.

Bought a brand new 2007 B7 RS4 & kept it for 2 1/2 yrs, only sold as didn't like the idea of an out of warranty car & had a nakering for an R35 GT-R. Came from an E60 M5 to the B7 RS4.

Overall the car was fantastic & i had a virtually trouble free 40+K miles. The DRC did get replaced at about 17K miles & a couple of other minor niggles, but an amazing car. Other than what you can read on RS246, i can't add much other than endorse the car fully. I would suggest you buy a car from a dealer & get a warranty, as with any performance car, things can go wrong, but when they do the bills are usually high.

Get Sprint Blue as it's the best colour & also put an aftermarket zorst on


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Thanks. I've been looking at cars with warranty, albeit private (with the balance of warranty left, which can be renewed at £1k  per annum afterwards). Always useful to get someone not on RS246 singing its virtues, as the very nature of marque-specific forums is that everyone says they're great when you ask should I buy one (err, apart from when they're moaning about the cost of DRC etc... :roll: ). Current thread on PH about them as well.

And anyway, Sprint Blue is not the best, surely it's Phantom Black with black optics 8) (and I'm undecided on the whole buckets vs comfort seats argument).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Neil said:


> Thanks. I've been looking at cars with warranty, albeit private (with the balance of warranty left, which can be renewed at £1k  per annum afterwards). Always useful to get someone not on RS246 singing its virtues, as the very nature of marque-specific forums is that everyone says they're great when you ask should I buy one (err, apart from when they're moaning about the cost of DRC etc... :roll: ). Current thread on PH about them as well.
> 
> And anyway, Sprint Blue is not the best, surely it's Phantom Black with black optics 8) (and I'm undecided on the whole buckets vs comfort seats argument).


Buckets is a must have, as is the FBSW (flat bottomed steering wheel). These are the 2 signature items in the RS4. My car was Sprint with Optics, not sure why you'd want Optics with a black car. Would make it stand out less as would be harder to distinguish from other A4's, but perhaps that's your requirement. Sprint was only really available on the RS4 so it made the car stand out. I had mine mapped by DMS & the must have Milltek.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > Sprint was only really available on the RS4 so it made the car stand out.


No it's not.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Neil said:
> ...


Let me be a little more accurate then.

Sprint Blue was a 'standard' colour option on the B7 RS4 but was available as a 'cost option' on other Audi's at that time. Any colour is available on any Audi at a price, however certain colours including Sprint Blue were only standard on certain cars.

After the B7 RS4, i believe the colour was offered as 'standard' on the new S3 although i couldn't be sure of the exact dates.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have owned two RS4's a saloon and an avant and totally loved them. As mentioned they have there issues but doesnt everything :?: As an overall package they just cannot be beaten , character in spades , awesome engine when above 5000 revs anyway and it is one of those cars that flows down a road.

If you get one make sure you get a Milltek. The noise is AMAZING !!

Cheers

Neil


----------

